# Never give up. Thanks global warming..



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

Surfs up!
SE winds
Incoming tide
Cut frozen finger mullet
Hint: Leave the heavers at home.
#stillinsideinlets
Crabs still in rudee !


----------



## Prntblclndrs12 (Oct 1, 2020)

thank you so much for such information


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice catch


----------



## Fisherman Bob (Oct 26, 2020)

Nice red - thanks for the report


----------



## babz369 (Nov 6, 2006)

nice fish


----------

